# So how about a glass aquarium with no silicone?



## Andy D (9 Mar 2014)

I was just browsing The Green Machine when I came across this:

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.co...-no-silicone/ada-cube-garden-superior-60x30x3

Why get a regular 60-P when you can get this! Anyone gonna get one?


----------



## Fern (9 Mar 2014)

and multiple  
Bet it looks great, but the price is just   
I personally couldn't justify spending that much on a glass box.....


----------



## allan angus (9 Mar 2014)

yes i can see 2,399 reasons why this wont be in my living room lol


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Mar 2014)

Is that just the tank? I think i'd scape a goldfish bowl instead they have no silicone


----------



## Alastair (9 Mar 2014)

Ummmmmm id rather make my own acrylic 60. No silicone and cost about 45 pound to make.  

Thats just ridiculous.  I cant see anyone paying that.


----------



## allan angus (9 Mar 2014)

yes alister and every time it got a scratch u could afford to replace it ! the idea is good but i could buy a lot of tanks for what they are charging


----------



## Andy D (9 Mar 2014)

The thing is, you know all the followers in Japan are gonna get them!


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Mar 2014)

They dont have massive shipping costs or green machine mark up to pay not to mention import duty


----------



## sparkyweasel (9 Mar 2014)

And for that price you get "each connection part has a little distortion"!


----------



## kirk (9 Mar 2014)

Ordering one of those would certainly see members of my family signing all the papers to get me sectioned.


----------



## parotet (9 Mar 2014)

“I was pursuing an aquarium that made a layout look its best, an aquarium that appeared like a cube that was cut out of a body of water.” Takashi Amano

I'm sorry Mr. Amano but this is just business. IMO a layout will look its best if it is a good layout, nothing to do with a tank without silicone. When I read these things I try to look old pictures of Dutch planted tanks and say to myself: mate, you need to learn a lot.


----------



## pepedopolous (9 Mar 2014)

So how come there aren't any manufacturers who make acrylic nature aquariums? Does it really scratch so easily? As far as I know you can make really neat acrylic joints with glue instead of silicone...

P


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Mar 2014)

I've just bought one


----------



## Andy D (10 Mar 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> I've just bought one



I'm not sure if that would be a massive shock. I know you love your ADA


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Mar 2014)

Andy D said:


> I'm not sure if that would be a massive shock. I know you love your ADA


Ha!  I was joking..


----------



## Andy D (10 Mar 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Ha!  I was joking..



Oh I was sure you were. For the moment....


----------



## Andy Thurston (10 Mar 2014)

that would have made a big hole in the house deposit. I'd like to see one in person though just to see how good the corners are, it could just be a moulded box thats been cut and polished, then he really would be "pulling your pants down"


----------

